# Are there any dangerous plants?



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

I know that some people won't use some plants in a tank because of their fast growth rate, but are there any plants that are specifically dangerous to frogs? Such as something in the plant would irritate frog skin.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Some carnivorous plants could eat a frog. That's something to consider I suppose.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I would avoid any Euphorbiaceae.


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

Why would you avoid Euphorbiaceaes? Also will oxalates irritate frogs skin? I was told that the oxalates in a Dieffenbachia Perfecta would irritate mucous membranes and probably frog skin.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The Euphorbias all have an extremely irritating sap that I would not want to contact any amphibian skin

Lots of people use Diffenbachia in their tanks

As for oxaloates.... Several Begonia species secrete oxalic acid crystals from the undersides of their leaves, and are used in vivs commonly with no perceived ill effects


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

The Day Of The Triffids(1962) - YouTube

The Navy vs. the Night Monsters movie trailer - YouTube

From Hell it Came (1957) theatrical trailer - YouTube

FEED ME SEYMORE - LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORS - YouTube


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

I would also look out for "Audrey 2" named after a woman, gets very large.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

a628627 said:


> Why would you avoid Euphorbiaceaes? Also will oxalates irritate frogs skin? I was told that the oxalates in a Dieffenbachia Perfecta would irritate mucous membranes and probably frog skin.


This is only anecdotal evidence, but years ago I had an 18 high with a euphorbia in it that 2 tinc mysteriously and quickly died in after being in there for I think a year at least...and I think I had recently pruned the plant. I avoid using them now...they also often have thorns...usually pretty soft ones but potentially not good.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

senditdonkey said:


> I would also look out for "Audrey 2" named after a woman, gets very large.


Already listed _Little Shop of Horrors_...

To the OP: Relax. Of all the readily available plants, none are known to harm herps--especially if they are from the same biogeographic region, e.g., you can keep Ephorbiaceae with African herps; frogs with aroids, etc..
Amphibians do not give a #[email protected]!% about oxalates...

All the following are safe:
Mosses
Selaginellas
Ferns
Amazon swords
Aroids 
Bromeliads*
Orchids
Acanths (Fittonia, Ruellia)
Begonias
Gesneriads
Peperomia, Piper
Pellionia, Pilea
Epiphytic cacti
Dischidia, Hoya

*Do not worry about bromeliads with spines--frogs deal with spines. If anything, some spiny bromeliads such as dyckias are not suited to vivaria (too dim, too humid), but this not a safety issue.

**Carnivores: American species need a dormancy period, so they are not for tropical vivaria. Pinguicula, Utricularia (bladderwort) and tropical sundews are fine. As for nepenthes, frogs can navigate these, but they are only suitable for huge tanks. (Although, If you are going to breed, do not place bladderworts in water cups!)

Hope this helps.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Thoughts on Alocasia? I've heard their sap is also toxic, or at least a skin irritant. I know many people have them in their vivs, myself included(regretfully).


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Thoughts on Alocasia? I've heard their sap is also toxic, or at least a skin irritant. I know many people have them in their vivs, myself included(regretfully).


May I ask why, Doug? All readily available aroids contain oxalates (dieffenbachia and Xandeschecia among the most potent). I see no reason why an agalychnis should sit on a dumbcane, bt not an alocasia. 

(Actually, I have a reason--a legit reason--geographic accuracy)

I have never heard of a herp getting sick from any aroid (iguanas devour them). Now ivy or avocado are different--both are dangerous to Pogona, for example--but of course, these are not aroids.

As to cats: I read a study that suggested that even this is bullshit. What probably happens is this: Some very sick cats chew the aroids, go to the vet, die. But autopsies show that it was not the ingested plant material (rather, acute gi infection, stomach cancer, other cancers, etc.) 

The crystals are certainly irritating, and could theoretically cause throat constriction in some animals. But tropical lizards and amphibians? (Yipes, my knight anole grabbed the leaf instead of the cricket, uh-oh...)

Never heard of it, and I doubt we ever will.


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

Glad to see that there aren't too many to watch out for. I have been looking to add some plants to my tanks, but wanted to make sure I didn't put anything dangerous in. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

Groundhog said:


> As to cats: I read a study that suggested that even this is bullshit. What probably happens is this: Some very sick cats chew the aroids, go to the vet, die. But autopsies show that it was not the ingested plant material (rather, acute gi infection, stomach cancer, other cancers, etc.)


I also suspect this is correct. I've had a lot of cats around a lot of aroids over the years, and while I've had a couple nibbled, I've never seen a cat come back for a second bite (supposedly they cause a fair amount of mouth pain; never tried it myself). It seems unlikely an otherwise healthy cat would voluntarily eat enough of one to actually do itself harm...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Groundhog said:


> ...and tropical sundews are fine.


I'd be hesitant to use any of the larger/longer leaved species (D. capensis, D. binata) as they are potentially capable of trapping smaller frogs.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Thoughts on Alocasia? I've heard their sap is also toxic, or at least a skin irritant. I know many people have them in their vivs, myself included(regretfully).


The sap isn't actually toxic. All aroids contain calcium oxalate crystals, which are irritants but not actually a toxin. I like to think of the irritation from the crystals like tiny paper cuts. 

On a similar note, I took a field botany course, and we came across some native _Arisaema_ on one of our field trips. The instructor dug up a corm, cut it open, and asked if anyone wanted to lick it. One student volunteered...his tongue was in a bit of pain for a while afterwards


----------

